

Review: 'Blade Runner' - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/11/30/DD8ITKJTK.DTL

======
mxh
"... detailing a grim, overcrowded future ..."

This is one of my pet peeves. BR's future isn't particularly overcrowded; J.
F. Sebastian has the whole damn Bradbury building to himself. As he says:
"there's plenty of space for everyone".

The L.A. of BR is a dense urban environment, but, if anything, it feels like a
city being slowly abandoned, not overcrowded.

I suspect the hotkeys for 'overcrowded' and 'dystopian' are just close to each
other. Anyway. I'm sure y'all have some LALR grammars to discuss, or
something.

~~~
philelly
people are not the only things that can make a space crowded, and the author
is perhaps referring to this.

------
avibryant
"Advisory: This film contained adult language, nudity, violence and gore, plus
one tortoise lying on its back, with its belly baking in the hot sun, beating
its legs to turn over, but it can't. And you're not helping. Why is that?"

Awesome.

------
jsmcgd
I've been a big fan of the book 'I am Legend' by Robert Matheson. I'm hoping
the studios give the director of the film the same freedoms Ridley Scott now
enjoys. Yet as much as I like Will Smith somehow I think this casting decision
is ominous.

~~~
rms
Ominous of selling out to the mainstream? Will Smith can do everything, he's
the most popular man in Hollywood as far as mainstream appeal.

